# Cropped



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I know I'm not the only one who has given up the fight on keeping coat matt free, reducing the drying or washing and drying time and hoping to limit the amout of time I spend during walks unentangling Kiki from bramble bushes - so let's see all the recently cropped poos...

Kiki has gone from Tibetan Terrier look a like to a poodle.... 

I love how she feels - but somehow her Gnasher look reflects her personality better than this beautiful smooth creature!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Can't stay away!!! She's looks beautiful both long and short  shes a sweetie  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She looks beeeaaauuuuutiful!!!! Love her!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow, her coat looks in incredible condition in that last photo. What a beauty, short or long!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great photos and great groom...she has such a lovely wee face and I agree...her coat looks fab. 

Now...where are all the others 

Where's Miss Binky?? 

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh and Mr Milo :question::question:

I hope you're pleased with it Val 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

She looks like velvet....I like her shaggy and posh!


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Kiki looks fantastic, so soft and cuddly!
I was going to post pics of Milo yesterday...before and after his trip to groomers.
Unfortunately I had a senior moment...his appointment isn't till next Thursday 
I quite like a scruffy look, but Milo is very curly and doesn't do scruffy, he just gets wider...he resembles a sheep with dreadlocks. Not too keen on the just groomed look for him either, groomers tend to give him a poodle cut on his face because it's so curly.

Val


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks beautiful. Sleek and sofa. As I just spent 15 mins getting snowballs off any part of Jake the fleece didn't cover, I am jealous!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for all your lovely comments.
All I can say is that rabbit poo must contain all the essential minerals, vitamins and oils necessary to ensure a healthy skin and coat!!

Just back from a lovely walk and Kiki didn't get trapped in any brambles at all! Success!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Great photos and great groom...she has such a lovely wee face and I agree...her coat looks fab.
> 
> Now...where are all the others
> 
> ...


Ha! Funny you should mention miss Binky! Just dropped her off at groomers, sat in waitrose having a coffee waiting for her to be done.

I took a pic of Weller from the sticky and said make my
Dog look like this! Along with 100 other diva dog owner instructions!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Thanks for all your lovely comments.
> All I can say is that rabbit poo must contain all the essential minerals, vitamins and oils necessary to ensure a healthy skin and coat!!
> 
> Just back from a lovely walk and Kiki didn't get trapped in any brambles at all! Success!


Ooh yes looking forwards to some bramble free walks!!

Kiki looks gorgeous!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What a gorgeous velvet girl Kiki is! Great groom!


----------

